# Look at this outdated email.



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Received this email just today. I wonder there this scam is from?









Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Why do you think it's outdated? I'd do it through apple update on your computer but I think that's about right isn't it? Isn't 4.1 the latest?

Granted unless you are setup for emails it's likely a scan but it's timelyish I believe.


----------



## Smuuth (Oct 4, 2005)

It's not outdated. The latest version of iCloud for Windows is 4.1


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Is legit.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204230

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Why do you think it's outdated? I'd do it through apple update on your computer but I think that's about right isn't it? Isn't 4.1 the latest?
> 
> Granted unless you are setup for emails it's likely a scan but it's timelyish I believe.


No because we are now up to Windows 8.1. Soon to upgrade to Windows 10.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Reads iCloud for Windows 4.1.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Smuuth said:


> It's not outdated. The latest version of iCloud for Windows is 4.1[/
> Microsoft Windows 7 or later
> 
> iCloud for Windows 4.1
> ...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> Reads iCloud for Windows 4.1.


Please read it as "iCloud for Windows," version "4.1".
Do NOT read it as "iCloud for 'Windows 4.1'".

You have a parse error in your reading.
(Perhaps if they called their product "iCloud 4.1 for Windows" you would parse better.)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah I wondered after I responded if maybe that's how he was looking at it.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Yeah I wondered after I responded if maybe that's how he was looking at it.


You mean what SHE is looking at. The photo of the email that I sent to this forum reads iCloud for Windows 4.1.

I will just have to ignore that email. Most likely a scam.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sorry!!! She!! And really you are reading it wrong. Double check James post. It's not for windows 4.1. It's iCloud for windows and it's version 4.1 of that. They call the actual program iCloud for windows. 

But truth is it doesn't matter what the email says. If you have iCloud for windows on your computer or iTunes or QuickTime then you also have apple update too. Just run apple Update and if there's an update for your version of iCloud for windows it'll update it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> You mean what SHE is looking at. The photo of the email that I sent to this forum reads iCloud for Windows 4.1.
> 
> I will just have to ignore that email. Most likely a scam.


 :bang :bang :bang :bang :eek2: :hair: :nono2:

I'm sorry Ma'am, but you seem to be having trouble understanding. It has been explained very clearly - if you choose to ignore the explanation that is your prerogative.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just a little clean up on the aisle... independent of the reading comprehension discussion...

Windows 98 was in fact Windows v4.1... while Microsoft changed the naming convention for marketing they still carried internal version numbers.

What's funny is... Windows 7 is actually NT v6.1 or something like that... Windows 8 was also a v6.x internal version... Microsoft basically went wonky with their version numbering schemes for a while...

I believe Windows 10 is actually Windows v10, though... so all is well again with the world.

Now back to the other stuff...


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Basically after the 3.1x versions:

4.0 95
4.1 98
4.9 ME
NT 5.0 2000 Professional
NT 5.1 XP
NT 5.2 Server 2003
NT 6.0 Vista
NT 6.1 7
NT 6.2 8
NT 6.3 8.1
NT 6.4 Early Previews of 10
NT 10.0 10


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> You mean what SHE is looking at. The photo of the email that I sent to this forum reads iCloud for Windows 4.1.
> 
> I will just have to ignore that email. Most likely a scam.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Per Webster: he - 1. The male person or animal being discussed or last mentioned; that male. 2. Anyone "(without reference to sex)"; that person: (he who hesitates is lost). Neither your user name or profile indicate your gender. That said, either make some changes identifying your gender or accept Webster's definition and use of the pronoun "he".


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Invented by a man no doubt. I guess men are the master sex


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

SeaBeagle said:


> Invented by a man no doubt. I guess men are the master sex
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


Last night my wife and I dined with friends at their home. After dinner I showed them your user name and asked them what gender they thought you were. Everyone (my wife, my friend, his wife, and their two teenage daughters) said male. Then I showed them your posts with your attitude towards the use of the pronoun "he". The women couldn't understand why you're in a tissy and agreed that if you want to be referred to as "she" you should make it easily known what your gender is. Forum rules prevent me from repeating what the husband said. :sure:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are too many members on the site to remember which ones are feMALE or woMEN without some hint.
If being called by the wrong gender is upsetting there are I recommend a change in user title (not user name) or the use of a profile picture or signature. It does not have to be a personal photo ... just enough to remind people that ye is a she.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Chose the name from a nickname I gave my hound dog. Her is a her.


Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile application.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

James Long said:


> There are too many members on the site to remember which ones are feMALE or woMEN without some hint.If being called by the wrong gender is upsetting there are I recommend a change in user title (not user name) or the use of a profile picture or signature. It does not have to be a personal photo ... just enough to remind people that ye is a she.


In the interest of cooperation I just change my gender from not telling to male.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

While this is off-topic... it is SeaBeagle's topic... so I wanted to ask an honest question.

How do you (SeaBeagle) refer to others on the forum who similarly do not have an obvious female moniker? You can go way out of your way and use very complicated language to not refer to anyone as a he or a she... but the conversation becomes muddled and is almost unintelligible.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

James Long said:


> There are too many members on the site to remember which ones are feMALE or woMEN without some hint.
> If being called by the wrong gender is upsetting there are I recommend a change in user title (not user name) or the use of a profile picture or signature. It does not have to be a personal photo ... just enough to remind people that ye is a she.


Although changing a title would have done nothing for me in this case and most the time as tapatalk has titles hidden.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> In the interest of cooperation I just change my gender from not telling to male.


You mean El Lobo could have been El Loba?!! Did I do that correctly, my spellchecker thinks I did?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> While this is off-topic... it is SeaBeagle's topic... so I wanted to ask an honest question.
> 
> How do you (SeaBeagle) refer to others on the forum who similarly do not have an obvious female moniker? You can go way out of your way and use very complicated language to not refer to anyone as a he or a she... but the conversation becomes muddled and is almost unintelligible.


I had no idea what gender she was. And that did muddle up her posts.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> You mean El Lobo could have been El Loba?!! Did I do that correctly, my spellchecker thinks I did?
> 
> Rich


Could have been La Loba.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Could have been La Loba.


Dumb spellchecker.... :rolling:

Rich


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

To get back to the main point the software is indeed Apple's iCloud for Windows. And the version number is correct and up to date. I think the TS is a bit paranoid if she still thinks it's a scam.


----------

